# Systematic Theology: An Introduction to Biblical Doctrine by Wayne Grudem



## Herald

I am interested in opinions on Wayne Grudem's systematic theology. I do not consider Grudem to be Reformed, but many Reformed friends of mine find his theology useful. Thoughts?


----------



## RamistThomist

Useful in combatting Arminian Evangelicalism. I think his take on charismata is not as easily dismissed as some do. Very weak on addressing the finer points of Scholastic Catholicism (a little background on that critique: a lot of guys who went EO and RCC offered a range of arguments drawn from Thomism and other venues to which the average Evangelical reader, unschooled in serious high-level Christology, proved unable to deal with, thus resulting in droves leaving Evangelicalism for these traditions).

On the whole I liked it but it is very weak on historical considerations.


----------



## lynnie

He is Calvinist for TULIP, historic pre mil, and not a cessationist although not a typical charismatic either. Leaves the sabbath discussion out entirely. 

He does an excellent job of presenting various positions very fairly, and the main bible debates on subjects (say on losing your salvation, or baptism, or dispensationalism). Helpful for your own thinking if you are around Arminians a lot. 

His ST is readable and accessible and being used by PCA, Assemblies of God, and quite an ecclectic mix for the very reason that a layman can understand it. He did a second edited version that was "dumbed down" and then a third version even more edited than the second. The latter two are sort of comparable to using Sinclair Ferguson's "The Christian Life"....if you don't want to use the big Grudem and want something for small groups with folks that rarely read, I would pick Ferguson over the edited Grudem. 

He puts in references for further reading, and the appendix has all the classic creeds and confessions. His chapter on Providence is really great for the average Arminian who never read anything on Sovereignty before.

I myself like Culver better to read because I like history, and it is more detailed, but Grudem is a great intro to theology for the average non seminarian.


----------



## DMcFadden

Grudem approaches theology as the systematic organization of the biblical teaching on the various topics. As such, it is incredibly biblical and readable. Those seeking dense writing, filled with philosophical references, and replete with Latin jargon should look elsewhere. Perhaps that is why there are something like a quarter of a million copies of it in print! By popularity of press runs, he must be counted the default standard for systematic theologies.

Due to its readability, one can recommend it for a variety of ages and educational backgrounds. His innate fairness and clarity are strengths. However, if you want to connect with the broader philosophical environment, are seeking apologetics, or prefer more polemical dogmatics, Grudem would not be your choice. Paired with Bavinck, Horton, or Reymond would increase the value of the book.


----------



## Jack K

I disagree with Grudem on a number of points. Despite this, his book is one of a handful of texts I keep within easy reach on my bookshelf—because I consult it so often. It's extraordinarily clear and readable, and it constantly refers me back to the Scriptures. Unless I'm dealing with one of the issues where we disagree, I'll generally pick up Grudem along with Berkhof, maybe add a confession or catchism if it addresses the topic I'm studying, and figure I have an excellent framework for better understanding.

Some systematic theologies leave me thinking: "This topic is way more complicated than I thought." But Grudem usually leaves me thinking: "There may be a lot to consider with this topic, but it isn't too complicated." Being able to present things so clearly that the reader finds a topic easy to handle is a rare gift, and Grudem has it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herald

I just enrolled in a Systematic Theology course for the summer semester and Grudem's work is required reading. In my dispensational Bible college days I studied Ryrie's Basic Theology (perish the thought!). I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BobVigneault

I hope that the Puritanboard is required reading for that class. I wish I knew half of what Wayne Grudem knows... the good half of course.


----------



## Heath

Herald said:


> I just enrolled in a Systematic Theology course for the summer semester and Grudem's work is required reading.



Does the course happen to be a free, online class? I would love to go through that book but my attempts at a reading group around it have always petered out fairly quickly. I need accountability and cheerleading for that type of material.


----------



## moral necessity

I tread through his work with great caution, as well as those of most contemporary authors, and always check it against Calvin and writers from the earlier time periods. Many today have been influenced by movements from the 1800's and later and it often shows in their writings.

Blessings!


----------



## Herald

Heath said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just enrolled in a Systematic Theology course for the summer semester and Grudem's work is required reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the course happen to be a free, online class? I would love to go through that book but my attempts at a reading group around it have always petered out fairly quickly. I need accountability and cheerleading for that type of material.
Click to expand...


Heath, no. Look at my signature for the school I am attending. I am paying for it.


----------



## Herald

BobVigneault said:


> I hope that the Puritanboard is required reading for that class. I wish I knew half of what Wayne Grudem knows... the good half of course.



Bob, if I knew half of what you know of the half you know of Grudem, plus the half contained on the Puritan Board, then I would have three halfs and I would still not have a whole (although many folks will tell you I do have a hole in between my ears).


----------



## Brock Organ

Jack K said:


> Some systematic theologies leave me thinking: "This topic is way more complicated than I thought." But Grudem usually leaves me thinking: "There may be a lot to consider with this topic, but it isn't too complicated." Being able to present things so clearly that the reader finds a topic easy to handle is a rare gift, and Grudem has it.



Hi Jack, I agree with your positive assessment for Grudem's ST ... earlier in my ST journey, I just wanted to buy "the one" ST and be "done" with it, but have come to find that there is no single "right one", it depends upon the audience as to which ST I'll read and cite ... STs really seem to reflect the personalities of the people who wrote them, strong on communicating some points, less strong on others ... 

Kind Regards!


----------



## Curt

Herald said:


> I studied Ryrie's Basic Theology


All twelve pages?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Curt said:


> All twelve pages?


Heh! Always liked those few pages in his study bibles.

Basic Theology: A Popular Systematic Guide to Understanding Biblical Truth: Charles C. Ryrie, Charles C. C. Ryrie: 9780802427342: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Gforce9

Curt said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> I studied Ryrie's Basic Theology
> 
> 
> 
> All twelve pages?
Click to expand...


"Now that there's funny......I don't care who y'ar"
-Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Grudem is solid overall, although he leans charismatic in some areas. From a Baptist perspective, I still prefer Erickson over Grudem.


----------



## ClayPot

Grudem is extremely readable. His defense of particular redemption is surprisingly weak.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Love it!,much has been said already,but I must say,Grudem brings much joy to the text,there's a heart of worship in the included hymns,If I had to pick one it would be Reymond or Culver,but Wayne is just happy,in addition to being sound theologically,He's just a happy guy,not a reason to go with him,He's got the other "ducks lined up" so if he's full of joy,I will share in that too good stuff!

These are great too,here's the 117 part lecture series Grudem did on the ST,I really like these!

Systematic Theology (MP3 Lecture Series) by Wayne Grudem (Monergism MP3)


----------

